# την παλεύω, παρεπιπτόντως



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Ηελλο  

Sometimes when we ask: Ti kaneis? pws ta pernas? Some people answer:

kL kL..thn paleuw.

I saw in my dictionary that paleuw means "fight"... but I can't understand very well what this person means  and I had read:

kL kL..thn paleuwWWW!!!hihi!!!maria parepiptontws.. 

Could someone explain to me what do they mean?

I wish a nice day for you all and thank you!


----------



## anthodocheio

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> Ηελλο
> 
> Sometimes when we ask: Ti kaneis? pws ta pernas? Some people answer:
> 
> kL kL..thn paleuw.
> 
> I saw in my dictionary that paleuw means "fight"... but I can't understand very well what this person means  and I had read:
> 
> kL kL..thn paleuwWWW!!!hihi!!!maria parepiptontws..
> 
> Could someone explain to me what do they mean?


 
Γεια!!!!!!!!!!

That's right! Sometimes you answer this question saying "Την παλεύω". Maybe a better translation in this case is the verb: struggle .

It's when you want to say that your life is not easy but "παλεύεται" . I mean.. you can deal with it. It's not out of your hands. It's when you say that something isn't easy but you can handle it...

In your full phrase, this "hihi, Maria" doesn't fit too much... 
"Παρεμπιπτόντως" means "by the way".


----------



## ~ceLine~

As I know also "me thn eykairia" means "by the way", what's the difference between "parempiptontws" and "me thn eykairia" ? Are that exactely the same?


----------



## anthodocheio

~ceLine~ said:


> As I know also "me thn eykairia" means "by the way", what's the difference between "parempiptontws" and "me thn eykairia" ? Are *they* exa*ctly* the same?


You are right Celine 
και... παρεμπιπτόντως I don't know if you can say that they are exactly the same. I suppose that the translation remains the same but are not always interchangeable. 
Or maybe there is another translation... What about: "on this opportunity"? You know that ευκαιρία means "chance"..

*Hmm.. Let's see what the rest of the group has to say...*


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

anthodocheio said:


> Γεια!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's right! Sometimes you answer this question saying "Την παλεύω". Maybe a better translation in this case is the verb: struggle .
> 
> It's when you want to say that your life is not easy but "παλεύεται" . I mean.. you can deal with it. It's not out of your hands. It's when you say that something isn't easy but you can handle it...
> 
> In your full phrase, this "hihi, Maria" doesn't fit to much...
> "Παρεμπιπτόντως" means "by the way".


 
Anthodocheio, thank you so much for help me... now I could understand what paleuw means. Thank you so much!


----------



## anthodocheio

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> Anthodocheio, thank you so much for help me... now I could understand what paleuw means. Thank you so much!


¡Ojo! 
"Παλεύω" also means "fight". OK?


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

xaxaxa... okay Xristina   so sweety!


----------



## Sokail

anthodocheio said:


> You are right Celine
> και... παρεμπιπτόντως I don't know if you can say that they are exactly the same. I suppose that the translation remains the same but are not always interchangeable.
> Or maybe there is another translation... What about: "on this opportunity"? You know that ευκαιρία means "chance"..
> 
> *Hmm.. Let's see what the rest of the group has to say...*



I agree with Anthodocheio (καλησπέρα, αγαπητό γλωσσομαθές βάζο!). They are not always intrchangable.

I think that both "παρεπιπτόντως" and "με την ευκαιρία" are used in the situation when one is talking about something and suddently changes the subject of discussion to something else. The new subject of discussion may or may not be relevant to the former one, yet the speaker wants to use the former subject or just a part (or even a sole word) of it as refference (even though this may not always be the case). Thus the word "παρεπιπτόντως" helps the introduction of the new subject, giving a sense of continuity throughout the conversation.

Other than that, though they are both used as introductory means, the word "παρεπιπτόντως" bears the notion of irrelativity between the two subjects (former and newly introduced) somehow more than the frase "με την ευκαιρία". I don't know why that happens. I think it has to do with the use of the two during the years, surely not with their structure (as sure as one that doesn't know can be)...

Hey, you would also like to check the etymology of the word "παρεπιπτόντως":

παρα + επίπτον

παρ = παρα: Greek preffix giving the meaning of point in place (literally "on the side")

*έ*πιπτον: the verb "πίπτω" ( = πέφτω in modern greek), meaning "to fall", in the past  continuous tense.

or

επ*ί*πτον: form analogous of simple past passive participle of the verb "πίπτω" ( = πέφτω in modern greek), literally meaning "the one that has fallen" (although I'm not sure if this one is correct)

and -ως: the suffix with which adverbs are formed in the greek language.

so the whole word  takes the form "παρεπιπτόντως", literally meaning "on the side of that who has fallen (into the arguement/conversation)", thus "by the way"...


----------



## ~ceLine~

Ah it was very helpful! Thank you (=
(eeh diffuculttt =P)


----------



## Sokail

~ceLine~ said:


> Ah it was very helpful! Thank you (=
> (eeh diffuculttt =P)



You're most welcome, dear! (and yes... colloqual speech never makes sense...  any language...!)


----------

